# Goathiker's count down... Babies soon



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Only 2 does this year. Franky and Angie are due sometime in early March lol. Both pasture bred to a nice purebred buck from Lucky Stars and Tempo bloodlines. 
Sadly, I lost Piper soon after moving. She just didn't wake up one morning. All I can think of is that the damage to her digestive system finally caught up to her. 
I did keep her doeling from last year luckily and she is a nice looking girl with the petite leggy look that I love. 

So anyway, praying that this year will be better than last. There's no creek pollution from creepy neighbors and everyone seems reasonably healthy. They are in temporary pens for now until their new home is finished this spring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, for a good year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like things are GREATLY improving! I do hope you have beautiful kidds healthy and just what you are wanting! We all need a fresh start sometimes! Prayers to you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope you have a good year this year!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Piper  
Good luck with this year.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not much going on here. Some big bellies. I took pictures today but, they turned out horrible. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How are your building projects going? 

Mud season is beginning early here for us... that guarantees no good photos! haha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I managed a kinda okay pic of Angie. She's due first, end off February, beginning of March...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Angie getting closer and got a picture of Franky today


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's daddy


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How many is this one carrying?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My toggenburg mother's day girl and Piper's doeling


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Baby Dexter, Franky's buckling


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like you have a nice FF udder brewing,  Carrying 1? Sorry, lol. From above she looks like she has more room. I love Piper''s doeling face. That pretty elegant Lamancha face all made cute by that frosted nose.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The black & white looks like twins to me. The pale doe ( toggenburg?) Looks like a single .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with all your girls!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GodsGarden said:


> Looks like you have a nice FF udder brewing,  Carrying 1? Sorry, lol. From above she looks like she has more room. I love Piper''s doeling face. That pretty elegant Lamancha face all made cute by that frosted nose.


The white is a 4 year and the black and tan is a 5 year. Older does tend to fill really quickly right at the end and Angie (white) is a pro at that trick. To give more prospective on their size, Piper's doeling is 93 lbs.

The cream lol
Here's another pic


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

..


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

A lamancha thread! I’m here for this lol I have a lamancha due end of this month but she’s just bred to a Nigerian buck. Unfortunately I only have one lamancha doe so I can not justify the purchase of a buck yet lol also she will be a FF so hopefully slightly smaller kids will be easier on her. I want more lamanchas so bad. I’ll be selling all of the mini mancha kids though. Anyways ignore my rambles I’m here to follow because I love lamanchas. 

question though do Toggs really have gross tasting milk? The first goat I ever laid eyes on and really wanted was a Toggenburg mix buck. He looked like a togg but had what looked like a curly perm on his head


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Happy kidding!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful ladies! And your buck is a good looking boy too. I think twins for your cream doe, and at least twins for your black and white. Those deep, mature does can be so deceptive!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

@LisaCan89

That's pretty typical of toggenburg bucklings and every girl I own is at least part togg, except for Franky, the odd one out at this point. No, their milk isn't gross as long as they have the mineral resources they need. Plus it makes better cheese all the way around. 
The little pure toggenburg has already been tested F/B low allergenic.

Every breed has a different needs and different uses. It does take awhile to settle in


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

goathiker said:


> @LisaCan89
> 
> That's pretty typical of toggenburg bucklings and every girl I own is at least part togg, except for Franky, the odd one out at this point. No, their milk isn't gross as long as they have the mineral resources they need. Plus it makes better cheese all the way around.
> The little pure toggenburg has already been tested F/B low allergenic.
> ...


Nice. Yeah he did say he was a Toggenburg never said he was a mix but he had mostly mixed there and saanen type goats so I just assumed he wasn't full. Well that's cool to know. I haven't gotten into doing anything with milk yet because I'm just now really getting into breeding hence another reason I probably don't need anything that makes a lot of milk just yet. I can't wait to venture into cheese and soap though. So far my Nigerians have been nightmares to milk as to where my lamancha will even squat a little when I touch her udder she's just so sweet.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol, I'm looking at to many goats and was sure I had read FF. Silly me. From the front she could be carrying twins. She definitely has a wise goat face.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

New pictures

Franky


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Angie


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're looking good! 
Exciting


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Angie looks so much like my lamancha doe I had, she holds a special spot in my heart because of it. I can’t wait to see what she has :hearts:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

When are they due? I know you said early March but anytime more specific?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not really, they're pasture bred, they are due soon though. I'm always here and these girls have kidded out 2 and 3 times for me already. 
I brought them up to the dog kennels today. Now I can see them out the kitchen window

Angie dropped lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..so what are you anticipating for each of your girls? Twins trips??? What does the buck look like?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Angie has had twins and triplets, guess this is her 3rd kidding. I expect triplets this time as well. She's never had a doeling. 

Franky has had twins, triplets, and triplets. I'm sure she's carrying triplets as well. She has a mix of bucklings and doeling. She can't feed 3 as well though I usually pull 1. Angie could feed 5 lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the buck, Zander


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well...we gotta get a little guessing game going. Your saying trips..never and does for Angie? Trips for Franky? 
Ok..im guessing...
Angie..:kid2::kid3:
Frankie...:kid2::kid2::kid2:
Now..lets see what others say!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you just cast a buckling curse on me?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a great view from your window! 
Very handsome buck...I think there's girls from both of them 
I hope the Kiddings are as smooth as silk and doeling filled.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No...I would Never wish a buckling curse on you. It would come back to haunt me
Ive only had 19 kidds this year..and 4 are doelings! :heehee:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Angie is well into the uncomfortable stages. I'll try to remember my phone at next check.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Heading out to do water buckets and stuff soon. 

On another note... My reserved doeling is born and ready for pick up. She'll be here Sunday evening. If anyone likes to chase pedigrees, she's out of Harlow Hills R-R Caileah and was my second choice doeling.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Angie? Is she having my babies yet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, just laughing quietly to herself. She likes the new digs though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just eating lol. Being able to watch so close is fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow how convienent. You can watch & hear all thats going on. I bet the girls love the special treatment.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m jealous of your cam. I had a great one but it died and my new one has the worst picture ever!

Hoping for kid pics soon!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol, they're in the dog kennels outside the kitchen window, no cameras yet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The guess was girl boy twins 
Angie says okay with another two girls thrown in lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Quads! Congratulations! 
Wow, how exciting 
They look like 3 red and a pure white!
I can't wait to see dry pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Yay! Quads too with three does! Triple yay!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh wow! I didn't think she was hiding that many in her! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dry creme kids coming up. They're all having their afternoon nap right now. 
The dark creme are the three girls and the lighter one is the boy.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are adorable Jill! WOW quads! I didn't read the whole thread but has she had quads before? I hope they all are happy and healthy! We are at least warming up a little with some sunshine now it seems. The miserable rain and constant grey was starting to get to me. But the sun and at least day time warmer temps is great to have. Hope all goes well with your other moms as they give birth! We will be having babies in June. We can't wait!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow what beauties! Quads...WOW! They are all so cute. What did they weigh? They look healthy & happy. Hows mom? How about your other girl..is she jealous? :what: (rofl)


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwwww  how absolutely adorable! And 3 out of 4 girls! I told ya she was a good one lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would guess that they are about 6 lbs. They are all pretty much the same size, one is maybe a couple ounces thinner. 
My scale is still somewhere in the packed stuff lol.
They are up bouncing around. The thinner one is a bottle baby. Angie decided that 3 is her limit. 

Franky pictures coming up.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know with everything going on this little Harlow Hills doeling kinda got pushed to the back burner. 
I haven't named her yet...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is sooo cute. Shes going to have her hands full when those quads are up and ready to play with her. She better be hitting the gym. In about a week those 4 will be showing her how to play chase, jump over this, hit the brakes & slide...then do it all over again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky is acting a bit suspicious tonight, I'm not going to get excited though lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Right! Good luck with that! I dont have any close to delivery, i read about others,,,and I get excited. I have to keep checking to see if any were born. Its all kinds of exciting stuff!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Your new doeling is gorgeous! What a fantastic addition to your herd!
Ok Frankie, it's your turn ...what are you hiding? I'll bet you have a couple of pretty little Doelings to show the world.
I'll keep checking back, I'm excited for you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Heating bottles at 5:30 am. The only bottle of the day that lines up to the same time for both kids. Good thing they are cute little buggers lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your new little one is a cutie. Good luck with Frankie.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky is a 4th freshener this year. So far she's had: 
Girl/boy twins 
2 girls/1boy triplets 
1 girl/2 boys triplets 

She keeps peeing and then looking for kids lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless her heart. She wants her bsbies too! Would be nice if delivery was as easy as urinating. Maybe this year she will give you 4 girls


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky is going to give us a couple days here I think. There was much shuffling and snafus going on when we first moved in but, in our minds, she should be a week behind Angie. She is taking on the appearance of a beached whale however. No problem with her appetite, she eats like the food might disappear.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and I have Not put the kids on the 2020 tally


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well pretty soon we will hear.." there she blows! "(rofl)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well Franky?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry guys. Franky kidded on the 7th. Have been very busy with other things and not on like I should be. 
She has 2 doelings and a buckling. 
One more bottle kid for me. 

She was pregnant with quads but one was mostly absorbed and had died when about 4 inches long. It's bubble was still intact so no harm for Franky. 
Pictures tomorrow or later today for most lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

